# Anyone planting anything February?



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I am doing radishes, onions,turnips, maybe lettuce.


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

I am harvesting my cabbage, mulched asparagus, weeded onions, and planted carrots, lettuce and spinach today. Waiting a few weeks on potatoes. Actually need a little rain. Need to check potatoes I planted in fall. They froze back twice and I need to dig one and see if viable. Also need to tie my berry vines up pretty soon. Ready for spring. Haven't had much winter, lots of wind.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Planted my jerusalem artichokes just before the big snow, something new this year.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

crabapple said:


> Anyone planting anything February?


:lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash:


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> :lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash:


I knew when I started this thread some people would not be able to plant before March or April, but It was 70 F degrees here yesterday.

Did you hand sew those snow seeds, you sure got a bumper crop, I hope to do as good with my tomatoes.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I plan to plant my taters the last weekend in Feb. Also some greens and radishes and carrots as well.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

We are supposed to get a foot of snow this week. 

I am wanting to start cabbages and cauliflower in the next week or two. I can put those out in March. 

I will wait a little bit to start some heirloom tomatoes. I can put them out after Mother's Day.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I used to plant tomatos around good Friday, if it fell in April. But tried a few times waiting until May for the ground to get a little warmer. The plants seem to grow much faster and much quicker than being put out earlier. End results, both will work, barring a late frost, but I do think the plants are healthier when planted a little later.


----------

